# New T-Shirt



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Check out my new t-shirt.Just got it yesterday.I wanted the flock to pose w/me but since I didn't have food for them,they couldn't be bothered w/ such trivial matters...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love it! Now we need to find one for dawg. Not a hen one but a banty rooster one.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice t-shirt!!! When people send me t-shirts, they're never big enough, LOL


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

My new jammies


----------

